# Apache not working after upgrade (mod_access.so)

## Horus107

Hello,

I updated my apache today to the latest version in x86 and nothing works:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> anubis ~ # /etc/init.d/apache2 stop
> 
>  * Caching service dependencies ...                                                                                                                                                                                                                             [ ok ]
> ...

 

What's up with mod_access? How to solve that?

Thanks,

Florian

----------

## lukas.svoboda

same problem here

----------

## Horus107

I've solved it with downgrading to apache-2.0.

Anyway, since things like that happen regurlary and I'm tired of it my way to solve it on the long run is to say good bye to Gentoo (migrate my server to Debian, my Desktop to Kubuntu).

----------

## MerlinYoda

 *Horus107 wrote:*   

> I've solved it with downgrading to apache-2.0.
> 
> Anyway, since things like that happen regurlary and I'm tired of it my way to solve it on the long run is to say good bye to Gentoo (migrate my server to Debian, my Desktop to Kubuntu).

 

No need to downgrade (or switch from Gentoo for that matter), just run etc-update to merge in the new httpd.conf and that error is taken care of. Though you may wind up with more to sort out, but other threads here address them. 

While it's true that this upgrage does require exercising some caution and research before-hand, you can't just *expect* all upgrades to be smooth and seamless 100% of the time so that don't have to spare any thought on the process... especially if it is more than just a slight version increase (i.e. change in the minor or major version number == more than slight change). 

Luckily in my case I have a test server these days to work these things out on so that everything will work smoothly before doing the same to the production server. Before it was more of a "let's fly by the seat of our pants and update the production server today" approach.  :Smile: 

----------

## pag-r

 *MerlinYoda wrote:*   

>  *Horus107 wrote:*   I've solved it with downgrading to apache-2.0.
> 
> Anyway, since things like that happen regurlary and I'm tired of it my way to solve it on the long run is to say good bye to Gentoo (migrate my server to Debian, my Desktop to Kubuntu). 
> 
> No need to downgrade (or switch from Gentoo for that matter), just run etc-update to merge in the new httpd.conf and that error is taken care of. Though you may wind up with more to sort out, but other threads here address them. 
> ...

 

Unfortunately etc-update don't work. Still have same problem. And afterall i don't know how to downgrade apache ;(.

----------

## pag-r

I've downgrade apache and now all seems to be ok.

----------

## Martz

I also have the same problem, and made the mistake of not merging my apache file.

Any ideas as to what I should do? I tried to re-emerge it but I couldnt etc-update again

----------

## snIP3r

 *Martz wrote:*   

> I also have the same problem, and made the mistake of not merging my apache file.
> 
> Any ideas as to what I should do? I tried to re-emerge it but I couldnt etc-update again

 

hi martz!

you could copy your apache config from /etc/apache2 to e.g. /etc/apache2_1, re-emerge apache again and then diff all the config files. this could be much work to do but it's worth doing it.

HTH

snIP3r

----------

## SKab

I hade the same problem. I change to the new httpd.conf file and now it works  :Wink: 

----------

## quackdamnyou

Well this was driving me nuts! I didn't want to have to replace my rather complicated config. In 2.2, mod_access has been renamed to mod_authz_host, per:

http://httpd.apache.org/docs/2.2/new_features_2_2.html

More significant changes, so I guess I need to use the new config. Oh well.

----------

